# Credits



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Can someone explain to me what these credits are and what is their purpose?
I noticed them awhile back, and I was watching as mine got up to 400 some. Then I post yesterday and I see it is at 73, then at 76. 
What the heck is the deal?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Tim the credits are really for anything they can be used for a vitraul betting game that runs sometimes. the more you post and log on the more you earn if you are away for a while you loss some but they dont matter.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Virtual betting? Im all in


----------

